# Plywood siding - 2nd story



## kbm (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello everyone. I live in northern california.
My 2 story home has extensive water damage inside and outside around chimney enclosure. The buider cut a hole in the siding to make room for the gutter! Over a span of 20+ years, 2nd story gutter overflow went invisibly inside the wall and resulted in much damage. Luckily this area does not support the structural floor load of the house.

So I am repairing the wooden frame and the question pertains to the installation of the plywood side panels.

What is the best method to safely haul 4x4 panels up to the 2nd story for installation?

I am working with a 24' ladder and I have tied down and rigidized the ladder. But I am not feeling safe carrying any load with my hands while climbing the ladder.
Right now I am working alone, but if I need a helper I will get one.

Thanks for your help.
KenBM


----------



## pgriz (Nov 19, 2007)

Ken, rent some scaffolding, and get yourself a helper.  Moving plywood by yourself on one ladder is suicide.  Gravity can be so unforgiving.  With a properly installed scaffold, you have a safe platform to work on, you have a place to keep your materials, etc.  You can also pull up the panels with a rope, if you are on top and the helper is feeding you the material.  Last I looked, a scaffold rental is a lot less expensive than a surgeon trying to repair your back.


----------



## travelover (Nov 19, 2007)

Agree. Look at this way, you are saving a ton of money by doing it yourself. Years from now you won't remember how much the scaffolding cost to rent, but you'll sure remember an injury.


----------



## kbm (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll roger that. 
I think the work will go faster with a scaffold. 
Thanks, travelover and pgriz.


----------

